# cresing problem



## medy (Feb 20, 2014)

hello friend my pc is crasing and if i start any task one bye one then program(task) like  my compute my documentst, firefox etc are crasing And I MUST HAVE TO DO END OF TASK THIS PROB START FROM I START USING  INTERNET VIE MOBILE TO PC , I ALSO SCAN THE SYSTEM MANY TIMES AND ALSO REINSTALLD WINDOW OS BT STIL HAVE PROBLEM WHAT TO DO?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2014)

medy said:


> hello friend my pc is crasing and if i start any task one bye one then program(task) like  my compute my documentst, firefox etc are crasing And I MUST HAVE TO DO END OF TASK THIS PROB START FROM I START USING  INTERNET VIE MOBILE TO PC , I ALSO SCAN THE SYSTEM MANY TIMES AND ALSO REINSTALLD WINDOW OS BT STIL HAVE PROBLEM WHAT TO DO?



use capital letters only where it is required. also you have posted this in wrong section.
post your complete config. post screenshot of hwinfo32 software. your system may be overheating.


----------



## medy (Feb 20, 2014)

sory for posting at wrong place So HoW CAN I SOLVE OVERHEATING PROBLEM IN XP? And not matter with caps


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2014)

medy said:


> sory for posting at wrong place So HoW CAN I SOLVE OVERHEATING PROBLEM IN XP? And not matter with caps



*post your complete config. post screenshot of hwinfo32 software.*


----------

